# Best way to get free trials of HBO,Showtime,Starz, or any others?



## anonymous6 (Sep 13, 2010)

I know new customers get that 3 months free starz and showtime... but what's the best way for existing customers to get free trials on premium channels?

Do you call in and speak to a general rep? Or do you speak to retentions? I feel weird speaking with retentions with no intention or even any grounds on canceling. 

Is it just luck of the draw?


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Just talk to whoever answers. Say something like:

"Hi! I am kinda thinking about ordering (channel), but I am not really sure if it is for me. A friend of mine said he called in and they offered him three months free to try it out. You wouldn't be able to do that same deal for me, would you please?"

Let me know how it goes.


----------



## ronsanjim (Mar 19, 2008)

Or, you could try "paying" for some of these channels and establish some sort of "paying customer" record. That way the CSR can give you a "reward" for your paying customer record. When a customer has a freeloader record, their CSR's aren't likely to budge.


----------



## anonymous6 (Sep 13, 2010)

I knew someone like you would respond with a message like that. (this isn't the same forum as slickdeals, I know)

I've been getting great deals from DirecTV, and I probably classify as a "freeloader"

I'm gonna try and go with what the first response said. Just not sure what dept to speak to. Going to retentions for something like this would be pointless.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

I called in one time and said i was really depressed could you please turn on Showtime for six months? She said she couldn't do it but i could talk to her supervisor and maybe she could do it ,but she sated that she could turn it on for three months.So i got it for three mounths

So just ask and you might receive.


----------



## anonymous6 (Sep 13, 2010)

HAHAHA you serious?

Definitely attempting. You just speak to the first rep? I don't know what option to choose in the beginning where it tells you to say something and tries to keep you to an automated machine for as long as possible.


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

Never ever take No for an answer. 

Always be negotiating. 

DirecTv takes that tack when they are negotiating with content providers. Why shouldn't subscribers? 

In fact, I would also bring up Netflix in your upcoming conservations with customer reps. Tell them that you're a Netflix subscriber, and are considering buying the Roku box for streaming. Ask them if they could credit your account with five PPV movies so that you could better familiarize yourself with what D* offers.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Couple of years ago I called to activate an HR and during the conversation I asked if they had any promo's available. She kindly turned on Showtime for three months.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

anonymous6 said:


> I know new customers get that 3 months free starz and showtime... but what's the best way for existing customers to get free trials on premium channels?


Instead of trying to scam free premium service why not just wait for the "free previews" DirecTV offers? For example, from September 30-October 3 the STARZ! channel package is free to all subscribers.


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

anonymous6 said:


> HAHAHA you serious?
> 
> Definitely attempting. You just speak to the first rep? I don't know what option to choose in the beginning where it tells you to say something and tries to keep you to an automated machine for as long as possible.


I just say i have serious issues,that usally covers it all.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Really? What is wrong with just asking in a non-threatening to cancel way if they can give you 3 months free? They freakin' hand them out like candy at a parade anyway. A good customer asking for a promo is like when you ask for a hat or something from a company rep.


----------



## anonymous6 (Sep 13, 2010)

asking for a hat from a company rep? 


That was an interesting comparison... :lol:


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Well you know, I got all sorts of t shirts from different places... I see premium channel promos like any other company swag.


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope this thread does not make it to the 15th post.


----------



## R0am3r (Sep 20, 2008)

Mark Walters said:


> I hope this thread does not make it to the 15th post.


Why?


----------



## Mark Walters (Sep 21, 2009)

R0am3r said:


> Why?


Keep reading the first 14 posts in the thread. Over and over again.. Keep reading them. I bet you'll come up with the answer. :icon_dumm


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I haven't seen a free subscription offer from HBO since I signed up for DirecTV 3 1/2 years ago. There have been a couple previews, though.

Showtime free for three months seems to be the most prominent offer.


----------

